# Fallout 3



## CoolGuy1993 (Nov 6, 2013)

Does anyone here like the game Fallout 3? Is it a good game?


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

i have fallout new vegas its alright its open world - so if you like skyrim you will like this i guess  not played the fallout 3 thought but heard its better than new vegas .... funnier x


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Maryanne1986 said:


> i have fallout new vegas its alright its open world - so if you like skyrim you will like this i guess  not played the fallout 3 thought but heard its better than new vegas .... funnier x


yes fallout 3 is better than vegas....


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah it's great, I prefer their fantasy rpgs but I still liked it a lot. Lots of cynical humour in it, which I find funny. It's been a few years since I've played it now though.


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

I have Fallout:New Vegas but I plan to get Fallout 3


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Fallout 3 is only good with mods. Mods add a lot of much needed variety, like new guns, guns modification, new monsters, hardcore gameplay and higher resolution graphics. I would never even touch vanilla Fallout with a ten foot pole. Same with all Bethesda games really.


----------



## deuss (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm thinking of playing Fallout. I didn't know it was an open world! I think I'm going to like this then.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I didn't like it all that much, but like someone has mentioned if you liked Skyrim you'll probably like it seeing as how Skyrim was built off of the same engine.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I regret getting it*

and all 3 games for xbox360, and deeply regret getting a 360. Dunno wot to do with it. I should have kept the original machine.

No pawnbroker for me. They'd give me £1 and sell it for £500

eBay's better, but nobody's buying 'em. Mine's covered in dust. Never touched it.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes it's a fun game.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Fallout 3 is amazing. Definitely better than New Vegas.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

It's one of my favorite games. Get the GOTY version, you can get all the cool guns like the Tesla canon and the Infiltrator on the DLCs.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I love Fallout 3, and like some of the others have mentioned it's better than New Vegas. You should get the game of the year edition which has the DLC included. I played that game to death!


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I prefer New Vegas, but I was disappointed that it didn't have all the random encounters you get in Fallout 3.


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

One of the best games of all time. But don't let me overhype it, just play it.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Played 3 and New Vegas. Fallout is hands down my favorite game series next to Borderlands. 
Though I prefered New Vegas as a whole I found the DC wasteland in 3 to be more interesting to explore.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I personally think it's amazing, but I've always been a fan of Bethesda's games, even though they tend to be a bit on the glitchy side.

If you've ever played any of the Elder Scrolls games, you'll probably like it. It's an open-world RPG with a pretty massive world to explore.

The game gets ridiculously easy after leveling up a bit though, even on its hardest setting, it's not much of a challenge. So if you're looking for a more challenging game, I wouldn't recommend it. But difficulty has never been one of Bethesda's selling points, the thing that makes the game so fun is the large world to explore, the quests, leveling and developing your character, the humour/lore and the non-linearity and open-endedness of the game.

P.S. As I mentioned in my first paragraph, the game is a bit glitchy, nothing too bad, most of it has been patched now, but just make sure you save the game often as the game occasionally freezes up completely, plus the autosaves can sometimes become corrupt (happened to me once when the game froze during a loading screen, lost an hour of gameplay because I hadn't saved manually beforehand).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm playing New Vegas and its a pretty fun game. There is so much to explore, do and kill  Wish you could level higher than 30 though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Salvador Dali said:


> The game gets ridiculously easy after leveling up a bit though, even on its hardest setting, it's not much of a challenge. So if you're looking for a more challenging game, I wouldn't recommend it. But difficulty has never been one of Bethesda's selling points, the thing that makes the game so fun is the large world to explore, the quests, leveling and developing your character, the humour/lore and the non-linearity and open-endedness of the game.


FWE(Fallout wanderers edition) will crank up the difficulty a lot. You can also(and should) use MMM(Marts mutant mod) to add more spawn and monster variety to the game.



Salvador Dali said:


> P.S. As I mentioned in my first paragraph, the game is a bit glitchy, nothing too bad, most of it has been patched now, but just make sure you save the game often as the game occasionally freezes up completely, plus the autosaves can sometimes become corrupt (happened to me once when the game froze during a loading screen, lost an hour of gameplay because I hadn't saved manually beforehand).


A mod like CASM(Cipscis' Automatic Save Manager) takes care of the corrupt save problem.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Good game, better than New Vegas imo.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Get it for PC and mod the hell out of it. The game is the ****. It's provided hundreds of hours of fun for me.


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

one of my fav games of all time, sunk too many hours into it.










***spoiler***

Sending megaton bye byes was one of the best things ive ever done in a game haha.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

TopDawgENT said:


> ***spoiler***
> 
> Sending megaton bye byes was one of the best things ive ever done in a game haha.


*I laughed my *** off when i visited the damage zone and Moira Brown showed up as a ghoul.*


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

New Vegas is better.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Dat soundtrack :boogie


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

It's good, but Skyrim is much better in my opinion. I don't like Fallout 3's atmosphere. Skyrim also improved alot on the mechanics. I've never played New Vegas though


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, fallout 3 is one of my all time favorite games. I have a lot of fond memories playing it.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

One of the best games I've played. The music gets really repetitive after playing for a while but you can turn it off.

I wouldn't pick up that Fawkes guy to join you, it made the game way too easy so I got rid of him.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

*TUNNEL SNAKES RULE!*


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I prefer New Vegas. Fallout 3 has a weird atmosphere, and the location sucks. I don't care about D.C. at all. The game feels... weird to me. I remember the first time I played it I had heart palpitations, and since then it's always reminded me of that. I don't feel good playing fallout 3 for some reason, I never do.

Plus it's *really* short. If you rush through the game, only doing the story missions, you can beat it in like, less then 10 hours. New Vegas is significantly longer, and just, more interesting to me.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Having played both Fallout 3 and New Vegas I think Fallout 3 had a more 'open' feel to it, whilst New Vegas felt more Story driven. I preferred Fallout 3.

I remember the feeling I got when I first stepped out of the vault whilst listening to that one song.. "I don't want to set the world on fire". So chilling. Whilst the soundtrack does get repetitive, it's creates such a creepy/awesome atmosphere when you first hear it, especially when you're elbow deep in some wastelanders toilet looking for extra bottlecaps.


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah, Fallout 3 is an awesome game.


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

can anyone help me im stuck on fallout new vegas lol


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

Maryanne1986 said:


> can anyone help me im stuck on fallout new vegas lol


What u stuck at lol?


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

TopDawgENT said:


> What u stuck at lol?


sugar bombs needed x3 - just give me a hint in one phrase or word ..


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

Maryanne1986 said:


> sugar bombs needed x3 - just give me a hint in one phrase or word ..


188 trading post, near the forecaster kid. Underneath the bridge there are a few sugar bombs.

trading post is close to vault 11 / boulder city.


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

TopDawgENT said:


> 188 trading post, near the forecaster kid. Underneath the bridge there are a few sugar bombs.
> 
> trading post is close to vault 11 / boulder city.


where the ghools are???? and that funny green ghool?


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I have played every Fallout game, including the FPS RPG ones, and I can honestly say that I like New Vegas best, despite some of it's flaws. I thought Fallout 3 was good, but to me it had very little replay value, as opposed to NV.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Marakunda said:


> I prefer New Vegas. Fallout 3 has a weird atmosphere, and the location sucks. I don't care about D.C. at all. The game feels... weird to me. I remember the first time I played it I had heart palpitations, and since then it's always reminded me of that. *I don't feel good playing fallout 3 for some reason, I never do. *
> 
> Plus it's *really* short. If you rush through the game, only doing the story missions, you can beat it in like, less then 10 hours. New Vegas is significantly longer, and just, more interesting to me.


I really like the game, but I know what you mean. The atmosphere is very... I really felt like I was there in a bad way :/ There's this desolate feel to everything (which makes sense) but yeah.


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

Metalunatic said:


> I have played every Fallout game, including the FPS RPG ones, and I can honestly say that I like New Vegas best, despite some of it's flaws. I thought Fallout 3 was good, but to me it had very little replay value, as opposed to NV.


i keep getting stuck in the graphics !!


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Not as good as New Vegas, which is more like the original games, but it's still pretty good.
Though I also preferred KOTOR II over the first game. I guess I just like Obsidian.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Tabris said:


> Not as good as New Vegas, which is more like the original games, but it's still pretty good.
> Though I also preferred KOTOR II over the first game. I guess I just like Obsidian.


Agreed, on both points. I thought the original KotOR was boring as hell but I must have played the second one like 5 times. Hell I liked it so much I made all of my mods for that one.



Maryanne1986 said:


> i keep getting stuck in the graphics !!


Are you on PC or console? If you're on PC, there's probably a mod or ten out there to help you with that problem.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Metalunatic said:


> Agreed, on both points. I thought the original KotOR was boring as hell but I must have played the second one like 5 times. Hell I liked it so much I made all of my mods for that one.


I didn't think KOTOR was boring, though it did get off to a much slower start than the sequel.

EDIT: Which mods?

New Vegas beats 3 in almost everything IMO. The gameplay is much better, and I like how it's more open and less linear. It also has 3x as many sidequests which is nice.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Tabris said:


> I didn't think KOTOR was boring, though it did get off to a much slower start than the sequel.
> 
> EDIT: Which mods?
> 
> New Vegas beats 3 in almost everything IMO. The gameplay is much better, and I like how it's more open and less linear. It also has 3x as many sidequests which is nice.


Yes, I really hated Taris and the Endar Spire. To me, the game only really began when you reached the Jedi Enclave and began training.

I've made several mods, mostly .2da and cosmetic ones, but a few content ones too on Filefront under the name MetalSabre. It was a long time ago and I must have been like 17 or something. A few of the more "popular" ones were these:

http://knightsoftheoldrepublic.filefront.com/file/Lady_of_the_Blood_Rose;78250

http://knightsoftheoldrepublic.filefront.com/file/Black_Raven_Remake;79999

http://knightsoftheoldrepublic.filefront.com/file/Blood_Saber;77689

It was really funny playing SWTOR for the first time, and seeing all these people run around with coreless saber blades. I do kind of wonder if they took that idea from that Blood Saber or Coreless Saber mod.

New Vegas is much more fun, even though it's appearantly smaller than Fallout 3. I just felt F3 was pretty repetitive in it's use of level design and atmosphere. New Vegas had much more to offer overall, you're right. I especially liked the fact you could have different outcomes for the factions.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Metalunatic said:


> Yes, I really hated Taris and the Endar Spire. To me, the game only really began when you reached the Jedi Enclave and began training.
> 
> I've made several mods, mostly .2da and cosmetic ones, but a few content ones too on Filefront under the name MetalSabre. It was a long time ago and I must have been like 17 or something. A few of the more "popular" ones were these:
> 
> ...


What did you think of SWTOR?


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

playstation 3


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

Marakunda said:


> I prefer New Vegas. Fallout 3 has a weird atmosphere, and the location sucks. I don't care about D.C. at all. The game feels... weird to me. I remember the first time I played it I had heart palpitations, and since then it's always reminded me of that. I don't feel good playing fallout 3 for some reason, I never do.
> 
> Plus it's *really* short. If you rush through the game, only doing the story missions, you can beat it in like, less then 10 hours. New Vegas is significantly longer, and just, more interesting to me.


You can say that about all RPGs. Skyrim can be beaten in 5 hours I've heard.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Tabris said:


> What did you think of SWTOR?


I've played for a total of 5 months. The first time I subscribed I and many others had massive lag issues after the first month of my sub. So I basically was forced to quit. Second time I played it was last year durint the holidays. Lag issues were fixed and I had a much better experience. But in terms of gameplay and story and all that, I had a pretty great time, with most of the classes. To me SWTOR wasn't so much a traditional MMO, as it was a storyline with multi player functions.


----------

